# Driving in NY on Uk driving licence



## claireg (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello - this is my first time in the forum and I'm desperate!
My husband and I are moving to NY next week on L1 (for him) and L2 (for me) visas. Does anyone know how long we can drive on our UK licences before we have to sit a NY test. 
We have been advised 30 days but as we don't yet have social security numbers this will be impossible. 
The DMV website states you have to sit a test within 30 days of being a resident but it also classes residency being proven when you've lived there for 90 days - so does this mean 90 days plus 30 days.
I've tried calling the DMV, our relocation consultant can't help and we're going mad mad mad.
We've leased cars and now don't think we're going to be able to drive them.
Has anyone been through this before and knows the answer?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

There often aren't any answers where DMV is involved. Or there are contradictory answers. Don't panic!

Go and apply for your SSNs around 10 days after you arrive -- any sooner and your data might not have made it across and the delay will be longer. From application, it's a week or two before the cards arrive in the mail. As soon as the cards arrive, go and do your test. You may make it in 30 days or you may be a tad over. It's no biggie.


----------



## claireg (Apr 14, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> There often aren't any answers where DMV is involved. Or there are contradictory answers. Don't panic!
> 
> Go and apply for your SSNs around 10 days after you arrive -- any sooner and your data might not have made it across and the delay will be longer. From application, it's a week or two before the cards arrive in the mail. As soon as the cards arrive, go and do your test. You may make it in 30 days or you may be a tad over. It's no biggie.



Many thanks - I guess people do survive this in one piece!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Read the small print. You need a DL within 30 days. Having lived in NY 90 days is considered presumptive residence and you can be issued tickets for no NY DL or vehicle registration.

As soon as you have your DL please register your cars propperly.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> Read the small print. You need a DL within 30 days. Having lived in NY 90 days is considered presumptive residence and you can be issued tickets for no NY DL or vehicle registration.
> 
> As soon as you have your DL please register your cars propperly.


Not much you can do about it, though. Been driving here coming up a decade and never been cited. If they are pulled over, it only a citation and is unlikely to be serious. A fine, or take it all to justice court and argue it if you are able to take a morning off. 

The main reasons for getting a state DL ASAP are:
1/ It's your ID. You're simply not a person without a DL!
2. It reduces your insurance bill.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

@Fatbrit
It is a main source of revenue and the word has spread through the PD community.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> @Fatbrit
> It is a main source of revenue and the word has spread through the PD community.


It wouldn't bother me were I in the situation. Not a lot you can do about it anyway so little point in fretting. Suppose if the OP is really worried, she could use a taxi if she's without a license for a few days. Best bet is for her to be prepared to move quickly when she gets the opportunity -- mug up on the requirements now.


----------



## claireg (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for all your responses. You'd have thought that this would be something that was easy to look up. I'm planning to get straight to the soc sec office when I get there and just try to push this through really quickly.
One of my work contacts did speak to the DMV and they advised it was a really grey area and that we had 30 days after we became NYS residents to get the licence and to become NYS residents we had to reside there for 90 days - so hopefully this gives us a bit of leeway!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

claireg said:


> Thanks for all your responses. You'd have thought that this would be something that was easy to look up. I'm planning to get straight to the soc sec office when I get there and just try to push this through really quickly.
> One of my work contacts did speak to the DMV and they advised it was a really grey area and that we had 30 days after we became NYS residents to get the licence and to become NYS residents we had to reside there for 90 days - so hopefully this gives us a bit of leeway!


The usual wisdom is to go to the social security office no earlier than 10 days after arrival. The reason for this is that the information that you've arrived has to pass from CBP's computers to SSA's. If you go to early, your information isn't in there and this leads them to instigate a manual check that actually takes longer. You might try to lop a few days off this wisdom, but going on day one could prove counterproductive.

To get yourself prepared now, go to Application for a Social Security Card
BTW, as an L2 they usually ask for your marriage certificate, as well.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

if they get stopped how is the police going to know that they have been there for more than 30 days?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

theresoon said:


> if they get stopped how is the police going to know that they have been there for more than 30 days?


They ask you, and most people incriminate themselves. I love the fifth amendment!


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

they didn't ask me but that was a while back, driving through Maryland, and I had an International Drivers License which said it was good for a year.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

theresoon said:


> they didn't ask me but that was a while back, driving through Maryland, and I had an International Drivers License which said it was good for a year.


The laws are so varied between states and the cops' understanding of them so lacking, that as I have already said, the OP is worrying about very little. It used to be a fairly moot issue until states started playing into the Real ID Act, and DMVs were forced to create regulations about that which they did not understand. Hence, those fresh off of the boat are sometimes stuck between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

@Fatbritt
Your interpretation, their check book:>)

What friends tell you and what the source wants - YoYo.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> @Fatbritt
> Your interpretation, their check book:>)
> 
> What friends tell you and what the source wants - YoYo.


Currently avoiding wife's photo radar fine using her constitutional due process rights..... by not answering the door until early June. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

theresoon said:


> they didn't ask me but that was a while back, driving through Maryland, and I had an International Drivers License which said it was good for a year.


Technically the international drivers' license is only valid if you carry it with your home license - it really only functions as a translation (of both the content of the license and the category of the license).

In many countries there is a sort of a loophole for people not establishing residence - say, business people on temporary assignments of less than a year. But then there are the rules in many US states that give you only 30 days after arriving "with the intent to establish residence." The conflicting requirements account for the less than rigorous enforcement. Mainly, you want to be able to show "good faith" should you get stopped before you've taken steps to change your license. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## pauldwhyte (Mar 23, 2008)

i moved here 9 months ago with my company on an l1a. i got pulled over after 5 months of being here and was told to stop driving as i had become resident. i took my test and passed within 3 months (had to wait for my ssn)

i know people who have been here a year without a licence. my advice would be get your ssn asap, then take the test, but there is no hurry if you have more important things on!


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

theresoon said:


> if they get stopped how is the police going to know that they have been there for more than 30 days?


The police ask for license & *registration* (which is dated)


----------



## bradleyt (Jun 5, 2009)

It will be 30 days from the time you get your social security cards. I'm not sure if they give you any papers with your visas or not that you can keep in your car but if they do then I suggest you keep them with you.


----------



## vagabond (Jun 8, 2009)

*Get an International Licence*

I drove on an International licence. You might check that out
Cheers, Vagabond



claireg said:


> Hello - this is my first time in the forum and I'm desperate!
> My husband and I are moving to NY next week on L1 (for him) and L2 (for me) visas. Does anyone know how long we can drive on our UK licences before we have to sit a NY test.
> We have been advised 30 days but as we don't yet have social security numbers this will be impossible.
> The DMV website states you have to sit a test within 30 days of being a resident but it also classes residency being proven when you've lived there for 90 days - so does this mean 90 days plus 30 days.
> ...


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

bradleyt said:


> It will be 30 days from the time you get your social security cards. I'm not sure if they give you any papers with your visas or not that you can keep in your car but if they do then I suggest you keep them with you.


I've never seen a state define residence as possession of a social security card.


----------

